# Manchester 100m - 2010



## BinBag (24 Jul 2010)

Has anyone done this ride before? I know it's not a race, but I can't help thinking that it's for the road racer, which suits me as I'm looking to step up from the hybrid ridden (as in, I rode a hybrid on it) Mcr to Blackpool. 

Is the 30 mins stop really 'compulsory'?

Mcr 100


----------



## Tail End Charlie (24 Jul 2010)

BinBag said:


> Has anyone done this ride before? I know it's not a race, but I can't help thinking that it's for the road racer, which suits me as I'm looking to step up from the hybrid ridden (as in, I rode a hybrid on it) Mcr to Blackpool.
> 
> Is the 30 mins stop really 'compulsory'?
> 
> Mcr 100



I've done it a couple of times. It's not a race, but there are some fast riders in it. There are also a fair few slower ones. The 30 minutes stop isn't compulsory, I presume they put it in because of Health and Safety, don't want anyone suing them because they didn't have a rest. 
I'm not doing it this year as it clashes with the Penny Farthing Race in Knutsford (only watching) only held every ten years.


----------



## fossyant (24 Jul 2010)

I'm likely to be doing it, not decided. Fairly flat with a few short bumps (enough to split groups up). If doing 100 miles, set off early and not with the 100km lot - this distance has the 'not so regular' riders in. It gets a bit interesting on the final 30 miles as you mix with the short route - wobbly bobs all over. You can ride it on what ever you feel like.

The only niggle, is despite the entry cost, you get nothing - maybe a bottle of water at the finish. There are 'water stops' and you can buy food - so go with plenty of your own food, and energy drink powder to mix at the 60 mile stop.

They don't enforce the stop - I stopped for a water refill and the loo. Some lads rode straight on at the stop !!


----------



## BinBag (24 Jul 2010)

Cheers for that - I'd heard stories at work that the stop was compulsory, which I didn't fancy. Saying that, the lads I'll be doing it with stopped on the Mcr to Blackpool run 4 times, which was too many for me, so for the 100 I'll have to see how it goes. I don't really want to ruin the mood and team work, but in the same breath I want to do it the best I can - I suppose I'll have to wait for my first sportive to do the proper endurance stuff.

I'll bear in mind the water/food situation as well, so cheers.

the penny farthing run sounds interesting - I might pop down for that in 2020!


----------



## Kestevan (28 Jul 2010)

I'm in too minds whether to enter this this year or not. It clashes with the Wild Edric sportive which I do fancy - just dont think I can be bothered driving to Shropshire at 4am on a Sunday 

If I do the Man 100 though I'll not be paying for it. The Man-Blackpool and last years 100 have put me off giving more money to this bunch. 

I'll drop £20 into the Christies charity box and ride for nowt.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jul 2010)

Kestevan said:


> If I do the Man 100 though I'll not be paying for it. The Man-Blackpool and last years 100 have put me off giving more money to this bunch.
> 
> I'll drop £20 into the Christies charity box and ride for nowt.



Hang on, PaulB will be along in a minute...


----------



## fossyant (28 Jul 2010)

ColinJ said:


> Hang on, PaulB will be along in a minute...




Shush !!


----------



## Camgreen (2 Aug 2010)

I'll be doing the Manc100 along with CycloNick, my better half. Might be wrong, but I seem to remember receiving a Soreen bar, cheap bike computer ..... and water at the finish. I was one of those pesky 100k riders last year, though I don't think I hindered too many "serious" bikers along the way






Think we have a 7.40 start ....... hopefully on the day we'll bring a bit of the drier weather from the Fens with us


----------



## PaulB (3 Aug 2010)

ColinJ said:


> Hang on, PaulB will be along in a minute...



Since I was invited....DON'T PAY THE SCALPING ROBBERS! There. I feel better now. Actually, I WILL be paying this year. You know why? I reckon it's worth about a fiver and I've done two of their events previously without paying and I do reckon one full payment every three times would make it about right. So, there we are.


----------



## fossyant (3 Aug 2010)

PaulB said:


> Since I was invited....DON'T PAY THE SCALPING ROBBERS! There. I feel better now. Actually, I WILL be paying this year. You know why? I reckon it's worth about a fiver and I've done two of their events previously without paying and I do reckon one full payment every three times would make it about right. So, there we are.



OMG....................


Likely to do it this year - fixed if weather not too good, or my best bike if it's nice.

In fairness, it is very well marshalled - usually one or two folk on each junction - although they do it for free. Organising these things cost a bit, but I suppose the main issue it 'pretends' to be for charity, but in the small print, this is the entry fee ONLY, you then have to donate/raise more money for any charity contribution.

It's a good day out anyway - the pub at Middlewich by the canal looks very nice, full of totty (for both male/females), but we never stopped last time...too interested in a good time......


----------



## 400bhp (6 Aug 2010)

I should be doing this


----------



## Camgreen (8 Aug 2010)

400bhp said:


> I should be doing this



Yes ...... go on ..... you know you want to


----------



## PMB (10 Aug 2010)

I will be doing this I think. I enjoyed the Manc to Blackpool. Are the numbers similar for this?


----------



## fossyant (10 Aug 2010)

Quite a lot less numbers - still a few thousand. If doing the 100 miles you'll be off by 7.00am and it only get's busy later on when you re-join the 60 mile route.

One point to note:-

If you are thinking of riding to the start for 7.00am, note you'll probably need lights if setting off at 6.15-6.30 especially if the weather isn't fine - I had to wait till the last minute a couple of years ago to set off - way too dark, and the bike I had 'ready' didn't have lights, and my 'clip on flashers' were out of batteries.


----------



## 400bhp (10 Aug 2010)

fossyant said:


> If you are thinking of riding to the start for 7.00am, note you'll probably need lights if setting off at 6.15-6.30 especially if the weather isn't fine - I had to wait till the last minute a couple of years ago to set off - way too dark, and the bike I had 'ready' didn't have lights, and my 'clip on flashers' were out of batteries.




Thanks for this info.

You're based in Stretford aren't you? 

Are you heading for a 7am start?


----------



## ColinJ (10 Aug 2010)

Two things worth noting:

The 'compulsory stop' at the halfway point is actually after 55 miles not 50! The first time I did the event I thought I'd go flat out from the 48 mile point for 2 miles to make up a bit of time. _*7 miles later*_, I crawled into the rest stop desperate for food and drink!

There is a nasty sting-in-the-tail towards the finish. Just as you come out of Wilmslow, you turn left and plunge down a fast descent with a sharp right-hand bend at the bottom. If you don't know what's coming, you hit that in top gear only to find the road kicking right up in front of you. I ground to a halt, unable to get into a low enough gear to continue and then struggled to get going again with traffic coming both ways. Change down before you go round the bend! ***

 









*** unless you are strong enough to big-ring your way up it!


----------



## Hacienda71 (10 Aug 2010)

ColinJ said:


> Two things worth noting:
> 
> The 'compulsory stop' at the halfway point is actually after 55 miles not 50! The first time I did the event I thought I'd go flat out from the 48 mile point for 2 miles to make up a bit of time. _*7 miles later*_, I crawled into the rest stop desperate for food and drink!
> 
> There is a nasty sting-in-the-tail towards the finish. Just as you come out of Wilmslow, you turn left and plunge down a fast descent with a sharp right-hand bend at the bottom. If you don't know what's coming, you hit that in top gear only to find the road kicking right up in front of you. I ground to a halt, unable to get into a low enough gear to continue and then struggled to get going again with traffic coming both ways. Change down before you go round the bend!



That will be worms hill  watch out for the pooh smell at the bottom by the sewage works!


----------



## PaulB (10 Aug 2010)

Hacienda71 said:


> watch out for the pooh smell at the bottom by the sewage works....



which predominates in Manchester as a hole. I mean whole.


----------



## Tharg2007 (11 Aug 2010)

hmm, Thinking about doing this again this year. Fossy you doing the 100m on fixed or just the 100k fixed? Maybe Sh4rkybloke may be riding this year too? SH4RKY? you here?


----------



## Globalti (11 Aug 2010)

My (inexperienced cyclist) climbing buddy got crowded at that roundabout in Wilmslow and tried to escape by bunny hopping onto a traffic island, smashing his front rim. I was just heading off down the hill when I sensed more than heard a commotion, looked back and saw something wasn't right. Went back and found him sitting there, right outside a cafe with bruised dignity and a flat front tyre and dinged rim. Luckily we got him going but he was mighty unhappy as it was his first ever ride on his new Orbea. Oops!


----------



## Paul_L (12 Aug 2010)

i'm doing this but only the 100km sadly. My mileage this year isn't upto the 100m after a back injury earlier in the year. Back in January i never thought i'd ride a bike again, and whilst the 100m is tempting i think i better stick with the metric ton.


----------



## Tharg2007 (14 Aug 2010)

ok will be doing the 100 M this year, i must be mad as my mileage is well down on last year so will be a struggle. Anyone else doing this with a 7am start? Fossy might be a little fast for me.


----------



## Camgreen (15 Aug 2010)

Tharg2007 said:


> ok will be doing the 100 M this year, i must be mad as my mileage is well down on last year so will be a struggle. Anyone else doing this with a 7am start? Fossy might be a little fast for me.



7.20 start, (just as well I checked, convinced it was 7.40






) but me and my lovely side-kick will be a tad slow for you anyway I'm sure Tharg.


----------



## fossyant (16 Aug 2010)

Just entered.

Will wait for start time. - When I last rode I had a 7.20am start, but was just told 'if you are ready just go' - so we did !!


----------



## fossyant (16 Aug 2010)

Meant to say 100 miles......

Oh....best bike if dry, fixed if wet !


----------



## Tharg2007 (16 Aug 2010)

what gearing have you got on the fixed fossy?


----------



## dan_bo (16 Aug 2010)

Tharg2007 said:


> what gearing have you got on the fixed fossy?



About 136"


----------



## Tharg2007 (16 Aug 2010)

dan_bo said:


> About 136"




that should be about 12 62 , I hope hes ok on the hills with that


----------



## fossyant (16 Aug 2010)

74".........the bump at Styal might be 'interesting'


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (16 Aug 2010)

Tharg2007 said:


> hmm, Thinking about doing this again this year. Fossy you doing the 100m on fixed or just the 100k fixed? Maybe Sh4rkybloke may be riding this year too? SH4RKY? you here?


Hello, yes, I can hear you now... 

Been off on my jollies for the last week and a bit so no internet access.. I know, not sure how I survived!! 

I'm hoping to do the 100km this year, but even that is looking like it may not happen... apparently it's cruel of me to want to do the ride the day after a Wedding leaving my Wife with the 2 kids (according to her Dad) as she'll be hungover as apparently you can't go to a wedding without drinking.... surprisingly this sympathetic line of thinking doesn't apply to me who will be going, not drinking and leaving early in the evening to take the kids home and get them bathed and put to bed etc.

I'm working on getting a pass out to do the 100km with a 7am start, thus be back for about dinner time.


----------



## fossyant (16 Aug 2010)

It's an 8am start for 100km...... would like to see the confusion on folks faces when you reach the split point.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (16 Aug 2010)

fossyant said:


> It's an 8am start for 100km...... would like to see the confusion on folks faces when you reach the split point.


Ah, didn't realise the 100m lot had an earlier start time slot... makes sense though, I suppose.


----------



## Tharg2007 (16 Aug 2010)

you can start when you like sharky, Why not accompany us at 7am then peel off at the splitting point. I say 'us' but not sure what that is yet


----------



## Paul_L (16 Aug 2010)

Tharg2007 said:


> you can start when you like sharky, Why not accompany us at 7am then peel off at the splitting point. I say 'us' but not sure what that is yet



I was wondering about starting pre 8am for the 100km, to try and get back home for lunch time. I take it the starts aren't that controlled?

Only downside i guess is after the split the more chance you'll riding alone.


----------



## PaulB (17 Aug 2010)

Paul_L said:


> I take it the starts aren't that controlled?



Controlled? These morons? They couldn't control their sphincter muscles. Do what you want (especially if you feel like not succumbing to their Shylock money-grabbing antics), go when you want and enjoy it DESPITE them, they'll definitely do nowt to assist you in that particular endeavour.


----------



## peteoc (19 Aug 2010)

glad to see Paul B is enforcing his views on planned bike events as usual


----------



## fossyant (21 Aug 2010)

Number arrived this morning. .. 949.....


----------



## Tharg2007 (21 Aug 2010)

I registered this year too, my number arrived this morning too ... 939 ... spooky


----------



## peteoc (23 Aug 2010)

we're all signed up now 1007 - 1010


----------



## kennyb (24 Aug 2010)

Hi all im doing the 100k this year, did the bigger 1 a few years ago but training as'nt been 2 good with all the wet weather. Did the dougie mac in may and managed 2.47..Hope 2 c u all there in the dry i hope. Kennyb.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (25 Aug 2010)

Doesn't look like I'll be doing it this year . 

Unless I suddenly start feeling more energetic and less washed out soon I'll just be sticking with my commutes for my riding. Maybe I'm just getting too old for riding to work, working all day then riding to play 5-a-side (with 8 people - tough game!!) then riding home afterwards... feel absolutely knackered today!


----------



## fossyant (25 Aug 2010)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Doesn't look like I'll be doing it this year .
> 
> Unless I suddenly start feeling more energetic and less washed out soon I'll just be sticking with my commutes for my riding. Maybe I'm just getting too old for riding to work, working all day then riding to play 5-a-side (with 8 people - tough game!!) then riding home afterwards... feel absolutely knackered today!



Football's not good for your 'aged' body you know...........


----------



## grimpeur (25 Aug 2010)

PaulB said:


> Controlled? These morons? They couldn't control their sphincter muscles. Do what you want (especially if you feel like not succumbing to their Shylock money-grabbing antics), go when you want and enjoy it DESPITE them, they'll definitely do nowt to assist you in that particular endeavour.




Agree on this. Rode it last year and there was no organisation to speak of at the start, the mid way point or the finish. Nobody asked for my number ,checked me in or feck all. Seemed pointless wearing a number at all. Start times were seemingly irrelevant on the day.

Oh,and there is no timing of riders at all so if you want to know how fast you did, best rely on your 'puter for this one.

Marshalling was good though. No map required start to finish.


----------



## Camgreen (26 Aug 2010)

grimpeur said:


> Agree on this. Rode it last year and there was no organisation to speak of at the start, the mid way point or the finish. Nobody asked for my number ,checked me in or feck all. Seemed pointless wearing a number at all. Start times were seemingly irrelevant on the day.
> 
> Oh,and there is no timing of riders at all so if you want to know how fast you did, best rely on your 'puter for this one.
> 
> *Marshalling was good though. No map required start to finish*.




Did the 100k last year. Some of the Marshalling was fine, other bits decidedly ropey; at one point a marshall was actually asleep and at another the marshalls were so ensconced in their own conversation, we passed by unnoticed.



Still all volunteers I suppose.

My one issue though was the lack of any count down markers on the course. Perhaps they've previously had problems with them going walkies?; all the same, whatever level you are, whether you're doing 100k or 100 miles, it's always nice to know how far you have left to go. Hopefully something Bike Events will have sorted out this time around.


----------



## DaveyB1981 (26 Aug 2010)

Hoping to take part in this this year. I know people are saying that you don't need to pay, but I don't mind paying. My mileage is down so I've decided to basically see how I feel the night before and then look at the weather and take the road bike and do 100 miles or the mtb and the 100k with my dad if its peeing down. Anyone know if I can just enter on the day? Failing that, as a few mention, I can just ride along!

Dave


----------



## PaulB (26 Aug 2010)

DaveyB1981 said:


> Hoping to take part in this this year. I know people are saying that you don't need to pay, but I don't mind paying. My mileage is down so I've decided to basically see how I feel the night before and then look at the weather and take the road bike and do 100 miles or the mtb and the 100k with my dad if its peeing down. Anyone know if I can just enter on the day? Failing that, as a few mention, I can just ride along!
> 
> Dave



Seriously, don't pay. They don't deserve it. Do the route and if you feel like it, send the entry fee off to your charity of choice. There's no way it's worth the entry fee. I've always been bitterly disappointed with the sugging and money grabbing these charlatans charge and what you get for it is nowhere near worth it. Have the guts to ride the route you want to ride and ignore the fact they just happen to want money for the privilege that particular day.


----------



## Camgreen (26 Aug 2010)

Don't sit on the fence Paul, say what you mean.


----------



## Camgreen (26 Aug 2010)

DaveyB1981 said:


> Hoping to take part in this this year. I know people are saying that you don't need to pay, but I don't mind paying. My mileage is down so I've decided to basically see how I feel the night before and then look at the weather and take the road bike and do 100 miles or the mtb and the 100k with my dad if its peeing down. Anyone know if I can just enter on the day? Failing that, as a few mention, I can just ride along!
> 
> Dave





Last glimpse at Metcheck suggested a dry day with very light winds throughout. Fingers crossed that doesn't change


----------



## ColinJ (26 Aug 2010)

Camgreen said:


> My one issue though was the lack of any count down markers on the course. Perhaps they've previously had problems with them going walkies?; all the same, whatever level you are, whether you're doing 100k or 100 miles, it's always nice to know how far you have left to go.   Hopefully something Bike Events will have sorted out this time around.


I noticed when I did the 100 miler that there are almost exactly 100 junctions and I think they are numbered. Obviously, they are not equally spread out, but to a good approximation, you will have 100 - (junction number) miles to go.

I'm surprised that you don't have either a GPS unit or a computer on your bike!


----------



## Camgreen (26 Aug 2010)

ColinJ said:


> I noticed when I did the 100 miler that there are almost exactly 100 junctions and I think they are numbered. Obviously, they are not equally spread out, but to a good approximation, you will have 100 - (junction number) miles to go.
> 
> I'm surprised that you don't have either a GPS unit or a computer on your bike!




Nope, don't have either on mine Colin; maybe I'd better invest


----------



## kennyb (26 Aug 2010)

just got my Number 2514, if there's that many in it bike events have made 42,738 quid. I wonder how much of that Christies get.???


----------



## ColinJ (26 Aug 2010)

kennyb said:


> just  got  my  Number 2514, if  there's  that  many  in  it  bike events  have  made  42,738 quid. I wonder  how  much of that  Christies  get.???


Er, precisely £0.00, I think! 

In fact, apparently, on some of the events they have organised, they actually charged the charity for becoming the official one for the event, even though all sponsorship money raised was completely separate from the event entry fees. It's why PaulB is so annoyed with _Bike Events_!


----------



## 400bhp (26 Aug 2010)

IIRC this Co. has around £200k in net current assets...No p&l account publicly available I'm afraid.


----------



## BinBag (28 Aug 2010)

My number came through - 1183!


----------



## De Sisti (30 Aug 2010)

£17 to enter and not even a piece of cake and some pop.


----------



## Tharg2007 (31 Aug 2010)

anyone have any predictions for the weather on the day?


----------



## fossyant (31 Aug 2010)

Dry I hope with a tail wind all the way round


----------



## Camgreen (31 Aug 2010)

http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/dayforecast.asp?zipcode=CW9&day=5 latest forecast for the middle'ish bit of the ride. Looks dry at the moment, though these forecast have a habit of changing. ...... Could be monsoons by Sunday of course



; at least if it's not as bad as Sunday morning was when I checked out the course (I confess, in the car) which looked positively awful weather for the hardy souls (and there were plenty of them) who were out there braving it.


----------



## PaulB (31 Aug 2010)

Tharg2007 said:


> anyone have any predictions for the weather on the day?



Yep, rip-offs and dissatisfaction raining down when it finally dawns on people they've paid to get precisely.....nowt.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (31 Aug 2010)

fossyant said:


> Dry I hope with a tail wind all the way round



Looking on the weather its a southerly at 8-10mph and fine and dry but cloudy , 

Reading the posts people seem to be reluctant to say they are doing the 100km and are almost appologetic in the fact that the 100km is the poor cousin of the 100m and "if i could i would"do the big one.
I am new back to the cycling after 20 years break in the car/motorbike and been back riding for a cpl of years now, and have done a few of the 63 milers as well as the coast to coast (over 3 days) and really enjoyed them all, and have never once felt i was a wobbler or in the way of the faster riders.

So please dont look at all short distance riders as "those one a year riders with cheap bikes" as 10miles or 100miles its the enjoyment of getting out there and enjoying riding that is the real pleasure isnt it.

I will be doing the 63 miles on Sunday and when i finish i will be really chuffed i have done it and enjoyed it, so if you see the fat lad at the back give us some encouragment 

To those who knock Bike Events for the money grabbing they are no doubt right in what they say, but until some one does it for less what option is there apart from doing it another day as all the routes are well posted on the internet (Can anyone remember if the Loot Manc - Blackpool in the 80's was charged or Free)

Not sure if this was a rant or a informative post


----------



## Alun (31 Aug 2010)

You go for it DiddlyDodds, have a great day! You might want to look here http://www.aukweb.net/cal/index.htm afterwards to see if there are any rides you want to have a go at. Well organised and run, usually some food at the finish, and a lot cheaper than Bike Events.


----------



## Camgreen (31 Aug 2010)

Some valid points there DD


----------



## DiddlyDodds (31 Aug 2010)

Alun said:


> You go for it DiddlyDodds, have a great day! You might want to look here http://www.aukweb.net/cal/index.htm afterwards to see if there are any rides you want to have a go at. Well organised and run, usually some food at the finish, and a lot cheaper than Bike Events.




Thanks for the Link


----------



## Tharg2007 (31 Aug 2010)

PaulB said:


> Yep, rip-offs and dissatisfaction raining down when it finally dawns on people they've paid to get precisely.....nowt.




didnt you say you are paying this year too?


----------



## PaulB (31 Aug 2010)

Tharg2007 said:


> didnt you say you are paying this year too?



1/3rd of it since I've done 2 previously without paying. That's what I wrote but I'm seriously thinking of doing this one baht paying. Since they stink.


----------



## fossyant (1 Sep 2010)

Have fun DD.... loads of club riders do the 100km also !


----------



## Tharg2007 (1 Sep 2010)

fossy, you in a group or riding on your own? Im thinking Ill attach myself to a group that's riding at my pace, bound to find one by the time everyone spreads out.


----------



## peteoc (1 Sep 2010)

we'll be doing it as a group of 4, 100miles.............god help us!!  We're numbered 1007 - 1010 so you're welcome to join us if we match your pace. We're aiming for an avg of 15mph but I reckon it will probably drop down to around 13mph.


----------



## fossyant (2 Sep 2010)

Tharg2007 said:


> fossy, you in a group or riding on your own? Im thinking Ill attach myself to a group that's riding at my pace, bound to find one by the time everyone spreads out.



I'm on my own, will take the first few miles steady and see how the groups work. I'm intending to get round in about 5 hours if I can (5:15 two years ago). 

We kept a group together two years ago, but it was left to 4 or 5 of us doing the work. After the stop in Nantwich, I just rode with another lad and we shelled the group - this will happen as there are lots of dips and rises on the way back.


----------



## Globalti (2 Sep 2010)

PaulB said:


> Yep, rip-offs and dissatisfaction raining down when it finally dawns on people they've paid to get precisely.....nowt.



Paul, I share your dissatisfaction with this situation, which smells like a con to me. I think it's time these event organisers were exposed a little more to public scrutiny. I believe the popularity of the events will wane as it begins to dawn on the public that in fact nothing is given to the charities and their payment is being used to line the pockets of the directors and shareholders of the organising company while they, the public, rush around collecting sponsorship and giving it direct to the charity in their own time and at their own expense. 

For me as a cyclist of many years but only recently discovering the joys of the road, I have done three of these events (Mcr-Blackpool, Mcr 100 and the Cape Argus) and enjoyed every one of them. I appreciated the sheltered environment for my first 60 and 100 mile rides but will probably never pay anybody again to organise a long ride for me as my self-confidence has blossomed; in fact I rode 60 miles on the day of the Mcr-Blackpool but on my own route to Windermere and for nothing. So if these events serve to introduce people to the joys of cycling they will have fulfilled a useful social function as well as giving a much needed boost to the cycle trade. Cycling is enjoying a surge in popularity at the moment, thanks to better publicity, environmental and health concerns and of course the arrival in recent years of more comfortable, lighter bikes with better brakes and gears.


----------



## Camgreen (2 Sep 2010)

Globalti said:


> .
> 
> For me as a cyclist of many years but only recently discovering the joys of the road, I have done three of these events (Mcr-Blackpool, Mcr 100 and the Cape Argus) and enjoyed every one of them. I appreciated the sheltered environment for my first 60 and 100 mile rides but will probably never pay anybody again to organise a long ride for me as my self-confidence has blossomed; in fact I rode 60 miles on the day of the Mcr-Blackpool but on my own route to Windermere and for nothing. So if these events serve to introduce people to the joys of cycling they will have fulfilled a useful social function as well as giving a much needed boost to the cycle trade. Cycling is enjoying a surge in popularity at the moment, thanks to better publicity, environmental and health concerns and of course the arrival in recent years of more comfortable, lighter bikes with better brakes and gears.



Must admit in preparing for this I've used Bikely more and more to plot various rides of increasing distance, and indeed, so long as I can draw a route which keeps to minor roads (and I can remember where I'm going) then I will need the know how of an events organiser less and less; that said it's nice to be involved in these bigger events from time to time.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Sep 2010)

It's my wife's birthday Monday and much to my amazement I just got a pass out for Sunday, though we are going out for a meal Sunday night. Now I have to decide whether to do the club run, 9.00am start for 80-90 miles plus a cafe meaning I won't get home till 4.00pmish or a 7.00am start perhaps doing the 100k and be home for 12.30? I could earn some serious points here!

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## BinBag (2 Sep 2010)

PaulSB said:


> It's my wife's birthday Monday and much to my amazement I just got a pass out for Sunday, though we are going out for a meal Sunday night. Now I have to decide whether to do the club run, 9.00am start for 80-90 miles plus a cafe meaning I won't get home till 4.00pmish or a 7.00am start perhaps doing the 100k and be home for 12.30? I could earn some serious points here!
> 
> Decisions, decisions.



It HAS to be the early start - brownie points and a 100 mile ride, you simply can't lose. You can go out with the club any Sunday, and these two planets won't align again......until next year!


----------



## Tharg2007 (2 Sep 2010)

PaulSB said:


> It's my wife's birthday Monday and much to my amazement I just got a pass out for Sunday, though we are going out for a meal Sunday night. Now I have to decide whether to do the club run, 9.00am start for 80-90 miles plus a cafe meaning I won't get home till 4.00pmish or a 7.00am start perhaps doing the 100k and be home for 12.30? I could earn some serious points here!
> 
> Decisions, decisions.


even if you do the 100 mile there's still time to get home have a hot bath and get ready for evening meal too.


----------



## 400bhp (2 Sep 2010)

Globalti said:


> their payment is being used to line the pockets of the directors and shareholders of the organising compa



Both singular in this case Globalti.


----------



## 400bhp (2 Sep 2010)

I'll try to keep my eye out for some of you.

We are planning on starting at 7:15-7:20. My mate has paid but I haven't.

I'm not sure whether I'll be riding solo (on my new bike  ) or riding together. He's struggling for fitness and will decide on the day.


----------



## PaulB (3 Sep 2010)

Tharg2007 said:


> even if you do the 100 mile there's still time to get home have a hot bath and get ready for evening meal too.



DON'T have a bath after a 100 mile ride. DON'T have a bath after a 100 mile ride. Now I know I wrote that twice but it is so important, it deserves repeating. 

The muscles will have suffered some damage through strenuous activity, straining, tiredeness etc and they should be treated with COLD! Get a shower, NEVER a bath post-ride and as the shower is coming to an end, turn it as cold as possible (painful I know but get over it - the pleasure will come tomorrow with reduced/non-existant pain having treated it with cold water) to ensure heat isn't getting to the muscles. If heat does, any damage, microscopic muscle tears, fatigue etc will be magnified, the damage spreads and an extra 2/3 days to a week's pain, stiffness and discomfort will ensue.

DON'T have a bath after a 100 mile ride. 

Brought to you as an information service. You're welcome.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Sep 2010)

BinBag said:


> It HAS to be the early start - brownie points and a 100 mile ride, you simply can't lose. You can go out with the club any Sunday, and these two planets won't align again......until next year!






Tharg2007 said:


> even if you do the 100 mile there's still time to get home have a hot bath and get ready for evening meal too.



Ah moral support...............many thanks. I shall keep testing the water in the 48 hours!!!!


----------



## fossyant (3 Sep 2010)

Start at 7.00am, you'll be finished the 100m by 12 - so long as you don't take the 30 min stop.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Sep 2010)

fossyant said:


> Start at 7.00am, you'll be finished the 100m by 12 - so long as you don't take the 30 min stop.



Now that would be cause for celebration................best ever is 6 hours 14 minutes!!


----------



## Paul_L (4 Sep 2010)

Really looking forward to this now. I'm doing the 100km. It'll be my longest ever ride and nice to clock up a metric century.

Forecast looks perfect.

I'll be aiming to start about 8am, and i'd like to think 3.5hrs is do-able.


----------



## BinBag (4 Sep 2010)

400bhp said:


> I'll try to keep my eye out for some of you.
> 
> We are planning on starting at 7:15-7:20. My mate has paid but I haven't.
> 
> I'm not sure whether I'll be riding solo (on my new bike  ) or riding together. He's struggling for fitness and will decide on the day.



I'll have 'Cycling Team Chadderton' and 'Macmillan Cancer' on the back of my shirt - so keep an eye out. 

A mate of mine got his number this week - 1500ish, so there's plenty doing it. So....should be a nightmare for the first 20 miles or so........can't wait to get into the sportives!


----------



## fossyant (4 Sep 2010)

Weather looking just right, must get my food bought today......malt loaf and cereal bars..... got my Isostar Long Energy and SIS gels already..

No need to carry a waterproof......yay...........


----------



## fossyant (4 Sep 2010)

GPX of the route here 

100 miles

Manchester 100 miles

100km

Manchester 100km

These are older maps but the same route is used each year.


----------



## Paul_L (4 Sep 2010)

cheers for those profiles fossy. Looks nice and flat complete to where i am.

Don't know that part of Manchester. What's best for parking? The event details just say Wythenshawe Park. Is it best to approach on the Wythenshaw Road side or Altrincham Road side?


----------



## fossyant (4 Sep 2010)

Most folk tend to park on Wythenshawe Road near the Park - PS Wythenshawe Road side is best - it's at this end the event starts.

Here

But I'm not best to ask as I'll be riding the 10 miles to the start.......and home.......


----------



## Paul_L (4 Sep 2010)

cheers for that.

have a good ride all.

If you see a fat bloke on a black Spesh Allez with no. 2138 on a black Campag jersey say hello!


----------



## fossyant (4 Sep 2010)

I think I have too much food............

2 x bananas
1 x Malt loaf - squashed and divided in 4
4 x fig rolls 
2 x Frusili Bars

So that's something to munch on every 10 miles

4 x SIS Gels
2 x litres of Isostar Energy Drink.......

Think I need a trailer


----------



## Tharg2007 (4 Sep 2010)

fossyant said:


> I think I have too much food............
> 
> 2 x bananas
> 1 x Malt loaf - squashed and divided in 4
> ...




WOW loads there, I'm only taking 4 x Alpen bars, 4 x ISO Gels, 2 litres of SIS drink and a banana - going to have some porridge first thing in the morning though


----------



## Paul_L (4 Sep 2010)

you've got me worried now!!

I'm planning on taking; one bottle of High 5 Energy source, one bottle of water, 2 bananas and an energy gel. The gel is only to be used if i'm desparate though. And i'll have a some toast in the morning too before i leave Bradford.

I think this is enough for the 100km no?

Looking at your lists i'm guessing your doing 100m.


----------



## Tharg2007 (4 Sep 2010)

Paul_L said:


> you've got me worried now!!
> 
> I'm planning on taking; one bottle of High 5 Energy source, one bottle of water, 2 bananas and an energy gel. The gel is only to be used if i'm desparate though. And i'll have a some toast in the morning too before i leave Bradford.
> 
> ...



yes, we are doing the 100m , you might want to take some actual food with a slow release of energy like oaty fruity nutty bars.


----------



## fossyant (4 Sep 2010)

100km OK with that list Paul_L - Plenty........

100 miles for me. Don't forget this is to be 100% sufficient as there is nothing provided......

Eating every 10 miles works for me and at least 500ml every 25 miles. You end up like an eating machine.......ride, nom nom nom, ride.....nom nom nom.............

I'll be carrying 1 litre of drink, then have to refill at the Nantwich stop - (strange powder in a bag for the refill ).

TBH I'll probably eat some of it at the start....forgot to say I'm actually doing 120 miles in total....(10 there and 10 crawling back )

The amount I shovelled in on the Cheshire Cat was alarming.......

3-4l of Energy Drink
4 Gels
7 bananas (5 at feeds)
4 Frusili Bars and other stuff...........

PS It was hillier and harder though....


----------



## fossyant (4 Sep 2010)

PS Malt Loaf has about 310kcals per 100g (about double a gel's energy) and only 1/3rd of the kcals are sugars.... and also contains good amounts of protein, fat and sodium.... 

A regular loaf has about 690kcals in it....awesome slow release energy food and easy to eat on the go..........


----------



## Kestevan (4 Sep 2010)

Looks like I might acually make the start tomorrow.

Still feeling a little bit under optimum, and my mates had a change of heart and blobbed, but I should still be good to go.

Hoping to get there for a 7:15 - 7:30 start, and I'll be aiming to get round in 5 1/2 hours or there abouts (all being well).

So give me a shout if you see a fat, asthmatic, wheezing allong in a Cyclechat Shirt.


----------



## Paul_L (4 Sep 2010)

cheers Tharg and Fossy.

I'll pop by the Coop and pick up some Soreen first thing as i leave!!

Oh, and i'll take a knife and a sandwich bag!

Thanks again.


----------



## DaveyB1981 (4 Sep 2010)

Well, I'm tucked up in bed with the wife ready for the early start. alarm set for 4am. That's "the 4 we never see" to me. Really looking forward to my first imperial century. Wondering why though, each time I have an event in the morning, the neighbours decide to have a party. Hopefully this one won't still be going when I leave...

Hope to see some of you there (I'll be on the Giant Defy 3.5 in a Specialized MTB jersey)

Good luck to all and enjoy!

Dave


----------



## potsy (4 Sep 2010)

Paul_L said:


> cheers Tharg and Fossy.
> 
> I'll pop by the Coop and pick up some Soreen first thing as i leave!!
> 
> ...



Don't worry about buying a knife,you get given one as you enter Wythenshawe





Good luck to all the riders tomorrow.


----------



## Paul_L (4 Sep 2010)

DaveyB1981 said:


> *Well, I'm tucked up in bed with the wife* ready for the early start. alarm set for 4am. That's "the 4 we never see" to me. Really looking forward to my first imperial century. Wondering why though, each time I have an event in the morning, the neighbours decide to have a party. Hopefully this one won't still be going when I leave...
> 
> Hope to see some of you there (I'll be on the Giant Defy 3.5 in a Specialized MTB jersey)
> 
> ...



too much info Davey 

good luck for your first 100 tomorrow.


----------



## fossyant (4 Sep 2010)

potsy said:


> Don't worry about buying a knife,you get given one as you enter Wythenshawe




Heh heh.................

4am get up.....christ...........

My wife has deliberately gone off to her Folks Caravan so I don't wake them up at 5.30am.....argh........

Be setting off on the bike about 6.20am, and have actually put some 'lights' on my best bike - it's never had 'lights' on it before, and it's 20 years old...... shush...it might get upset  - they will be taken off before the start though........


----------



## Tharg2007 (4 Sep 2010)

fossyant said:


> Be setting off on the bike about 6.20am, and have actually put some 'lights' on my best bike - it's never had 'lights' on it before, and it's 20 years old...... shush...it might get upset  - they will be taken off before the start though........




oh, so you aint doing it fixed then?


----------



## fossyant (4 Sep 2010)

Tharg2007 said:


> oh, so you aint doing it fixed then?



Weather is good........


----------



## Tharg2007 (4 Sep 2010)

anyone else get a time card in their pack?


----------



## jamesxyz (4 Sep 2010)

Tharg2007 said:


> anyone else get a time card in their pack?



timecard is for 100 milers to check you stop for 20 mins if yoy decide to stop.

Ilm aiming for 7.15 start on giant. I'll be wearing either a giant or rabobank top. Say hello and if ur looking for a time of around 5-5.5 hours we can work together 

enjoy your rides everyone, looks like a good day if a little breezy!!


----------



## fossyant (4 Sep 2010)

Got the card - TBH at the stop I'll re-fuel with water, and get off... last time I stopped for 10 mins and it was a pain getting going again.

My card had also half fell to bits by then - sweat..... won't be bothering with the stamp.


----------



## Paul_L (5 Sep 2010)

setting of from Yaarkshire in about 20mins.

Weather looks perfect.

Enjoy all.


----------



## fossyant (5 Sep 2010)

this is too early....... setting off about 6:20....... its still dark...


----------



## Tharg2007 (5 Sep 2010)

feeling sleepy


----------



## Kestevan (5 Sep 2010)

Just nicely got back - cracking ride and weather was nigh on perfect.

Bottled out in the end, and only did the 100k - just missed cracking the 3hr mark, came in at 3:07.

Spoke to JamesXYZ just before the split for the 100.... he called me suicidal 

I was still recovering from a decidedly unwise overtaking maneuver (entirely my fault) that very nearly had me as a Transit van hood ornament  

Definate squeeky bum time


----------



## Paul_L (5 Sep 2010)

happy with that.

Did the 100km and did 3h38m.

My longest ever ride.

Set off steady and enjoyed the company of lots of other riders. At about 10 miles in decided to up the pace a bit and rode in some big fast groups (slightly too fast for me really). At the route split it was very quiet, and upto 35 miles was moving well, just picking MTBs and the odd roadie off. Started to tire at this point, and bumped into a lad from Stoke, who was a bit faster than me, but we rode together putting in decent efforts till the end. Picked up another lad from Manchester and had a nice 3 man team till the end. The first time i've rode in a gang, and what a buzz.

It's my longest ride and slightly dissapointed that on my computer it only measured 98.4k. Is it cheating to say i've clocked up my first metric century?


----------



## fossyant (5 Sep 2010)

Well, that was............painful..........

Did the 100 miles. Spoke to Tharg at the start before we rolled out at 7.00am.

Rolled along at the front with another guy, and once we hit the A560, all hell broke loose - the fast lads came flying through - took off after them with Tharg.

Seriously quick pace - 23/26 mph rolling through Hale, Astley, Knutsford etc. All stayed reasonably well together (there were about a dozen of us in the First group on the road)..... One of the lads was seriously powerful - probably about my age (ssh 40's) but was about 6 foot and built like a sprinter - just dragged most of us along.

Things started to fall apart in Delemere and we were down to 6. My turn was at Kelsall 5 miles later - about 30 miles - longish drag and I was dropped, then couldn't get the big ring to chase - had crunched a gear change at the bottom and shifted the front mech slightly. The other five were pulling well away from me on the drag. Jumped off, gave the mech a quick push into alignment, then was off on my own for the next 15 miles into a raging headwind - I was pretty spent... when the 'other half' of the group caught me 10 miles from the 55 mile feed point. 

As we arrived at the feed, the fast group had refuelled and were off. We filled up with water, I quickly tightened the front mech, and we were off with the group that had come in behind. 

Huge headwind from 55 miles coming back, 5 or 6 of us doing the work but the group started splintering from about a dozen down to 8 then 4, and I then shelled out the back as the other 3 made some progress, but I then picked up 3 others from the group. Made good progress until Middlewich, when I started suffering major cramp in my left leg, then right leg and feet. Told the others I had cramp, and I'd see them later and eased off, and kept the gears spinning. That last 30 was painful although kept a good pace in the headwind and was picking all the 100km riders off. Only two other 100 mile riders caught me from our group.

Was seriously worried about the 'blip' at Styal due to the cramp as I couldn't get out of the saddle, without my feet locking..... was OK - hammered it down the hill, then dropped o the small ring and all the way through the block to my 24 and spun up the hill. The last 3 miles we had a tail wind and I was feeling a bit better.

Came in about 15th 100 mile rider on the road, and got round in 5 hours 11 minutes (19.3 ave) - well pleased with that given the wind.


----------



## gb155 (5 Sep 2010)

Well Done, Fos, Agreed with you on the painful bit too, WINDY as heck.

I have stuck my report on my blog here:

http://theamazing39stonecyclist.wordpress.com/2010/09/05/manchester-100-2010-ride-report/

100 Miles next year for me


----------



## moggsy100 (5 Sep 2010)

fossyant said:


> Came in about 15th 100 mile rider on the road, and got round in 5 hours 11 minutes (19.3 ave) - well pleased with that given the wind.




Nice 1 fossy... very respectable time mate... yeh i was thinking of you lot earlier... im just outside chester over the welsh border and its blowing a gale here and i know the delamere/ kelsall are very well as im up there regular from here.... ... just hope its not like this when i do my 100 miler 3 weeks today in stoke on trent... http://www.tourride.co.uk/stoke-on-trent-pro-ride.asp


----------



## fossyant (5 Sep 2010)

Moggsy, you'll be well looked after on the Tour Ride - I know it's expensive, but there are stacks of food stops. 

The only problem with the Man 100, is you only do 1 stop - TBH think I was low on drink really - should have shoved an additional bottle in my jersey (the bike only takes 1 bottle). If you try and refil,at the 'other' stops, you'll lose your group. At least with the 'proper' events most folk stop for a refuel..


----------



## moggsy100 (5 Sep 2010)

fossyant said:


> Moggsy, you'll be well looked after on the Tour Ride - I know it's expensive, but there are stacks of food stops.
> 
> The only problem with the Man 100, is you only do 1 stop - TBH think I was low on drink really - should have shoved an additional bottle in my jersey (the bike only takes 1 bottle). If you try and refil,at the 'other' stops, you'll lose your group. At least with the 'proper' events most folk stop for a refuel..




yeh really looking fwd to it and heard some great reviews from it... had e mail form the organizers last week.. over 2000 entered so far with just over 1200 doing the pro so far... will be my 1st sportive and 1st time i've riden in a large group so should be an interesting day...


----------



## iZo (5 Sep 2010)

Some how i managed to complete the 100m (6h10 & 16.2) which for me is a dam good achievement, as before that the longest ride i had done was 17m. With my only stop at the halfway point for a refill and a butty. 

little saddle sore and knees hurting, no doubt the guys at work will have a good laughed tomorrow, but screw them.

I dont even think i could make it 150 meters to Woodley precinct at the moment 

Just a general thank you for the people that were going at my pace and had me as a shadow for a fair few miles


----------



## fossyant (5 Sep 2010)

gb155 said:


> Well Done, Fos, Agreed with you on the painful bit too, WINDY as heck.
> 
> I have stuck my report on my blog here:
> 
> ...



Nice report there and well done - I wasn't doing 27 though Styal...... knackered - looked like you were back way before us, the park was a bit 'busier' by the time we rolled in.

PS My Garmin worked faultlessly (on 3.2 OS which I believe is dodgy) - recorded going there, the 100 miles and coming back. Come to plug the blasted thing in, and ........it's flippin hard reset and lost everything........ oh well....back to 3.1 OS.....


----------



## Tharg2007 (5 Sep 2010)

good report there fossy, I dropped off from that fast group early on as i couldnt keep that pace up for long and it would have really messed me up later on too if I hadnt.

I got cramp too somewhere near delamere going up a hill and getting out of the saddle, took it easy for a bit. Also took a wrong turn just before norley as there was some gravel that nearly took me out, distracted me and made me veer left up a lane missing the turn. Rather than double back I spent a fair while pissing about with my phone trying to get my bearings, finally decided to double back and found the route which was only 10 mins away anyway Doh.

The second half seemed easier to me, less hilly stuff. Also managed the style hill better than last year which surprised me. Oh and there was spitting rain most of the way until we joined up with the short route as well as that damned headwind.

Yes painfull.

Time not sure but under 6 hours as I only reset my comp about 6 miles in.


----------



## fossyant (5 Sep 2010)

Well done mate..... lots of dodgy gravel on those farm tracks.


The pace was excessive in that fast group and I was hanging on, until the drag at Kelsall and I knew it would be foolish to chase. That guy in the black with a Cervelo Top was an animal - I likened him to Wayne Randle to the others..............

At the stop, the other guys commented how he wanted to set the pace - i.e. no-one else would do a turn long...... mental - he didn't even have any bottles - couldn't detect one of those Camel Back Race Vest's either 

The pace was that high, they were taking a few risks on one or two junctions - they nearly ended up as bonnet ornaments at one point (I was just behind fortunately). TBH our 'second' group held together much better - we worked well and I enjoyed that, until I was cramping.

Good fun, and yes, did 'spit' for some time.... sun came out near the end though. Got lots of gunk on the bike - cow dung, sticky energy drink, and suspect bits of red streaks (poss animal blood from road kill) - all cleaned off as dead animal blood stinks..........


----------



## fossyant (5 Sep 2010)

iZo said:


> Some how i managed to complete the 100m (6h10 & 16.2) which for me is a dam good achievement, as before that the longest ride i had done was 17m. With my only stop at the halfway point for a refill and a butty.



Fantastic achievement 17 miles to 100  (I wouldn't try that......), and in a great time...flippin heck.......... VERY WELL DONE !!!!!


----------



## fossyant (5 Sep 2010)

iZo said:


> I dont even think i could make it 150 meters to Woodley precinct at the moment



Blooming Heck - a LOCAL - I'm just off Redhouse Lane


----------



## Paul_L (5 Sep 2010)

really enjoyed reading the reports. Well done kestevan and gaz for the 100k rides and to fossy, iZo and tharg for the fuller version.

Had an hour or so's kip this afternoon. Legs feel very heavy but no real soreness so that's good. More importantly my back is fine (was most definately not fine earlier in the year!)

Have to say, i know the event has it's knockers but i really enjoyed it. Thought the markers were really good. With so many junctions and turnings there could have been lots of potential to miss a turning. I didn't stop at all, so the lack of food / drinks didn't affect me as it would have done on the 100mile. I suppose the only gripe for the money - apart from what the charity may or may not get - is you'd have thought it could be timed. That and a goody bag. Not that a penguin and a bottle of water didn't go down well 

Fossy, the route map you put on a couple of pages back. Was that right for today? Can't help remembering a left turn at the top of Styal hill? That said i don't know the area at all, so maybe visual memory and a 2d map don't relate.

Like gaz i'll be back for the 100m next year.


----------



## fossyant (5 Sep 2010)

Paul_L said:


> Fossy, the route map you put on a couple of pages back. Was that right for today? Can't help remembering a left turn at the top of Styal hill? That said i don't know the area at all, so maybe visual memory and a 2d map don't relate.




You can't turn left there - farmer's field, or the route may have recorded someone having a 'break' on a GPS...... I had lots of turn here or there 'bleeps', but as the maps are GPX from Bikely or where ever, they won't exactly follow the Garmin map, so I tend to zoom out a little as the maps cut intersections etc. Never have issues with my own planned routes on the garmin Mapping software as it's the same - you just have to bear this in mind - I only learnt this on the Cheshire Cat - "OMG where has the route gone" - zoom out and it's jumped the corners........

I'm still learning bout my Garmin.......blasted thing.......... but I love it...........


----------



## fossyant (5 Sep 2010)

Paul_L said:


> Have to say, i know the event has it's knockers but i really enjoyed it. Thought the markers were really good. With so many junctions and turnings there could have been lots of potential to miss a turning. I didn't stop at all, so the lack of food / drinks didn't affect me as it would have done on the 100mile. I suppose the only gripe for the money - apart from what the charity may or may not get - is you'd have thought it could be timed. That and a goody bag. Not that a penguin and a bottle of water didn't go down well



I like it...........

Where did you get the Penguin....I've been done 

Yes they do charge quite a lot, but I don't get £9 or £10 worth of food and stuff from a major event.....5 bananas and some energy food.....
drink

It's a good spirited event...... 

Most major junctions are marshalled - yes they don't do much, but the sign can't be knicked....... happened on the Cheshire Cat this year in Holmes Chapel........ directing you on a side lane, or over to a major motorway junction)

Organising folk must take time and money, even if all marshalls are volunteers, and bike support doesn't come cheap (i.e. mechanics/pickup) and.... It's not aimed at us looneys on a bike..there are some total beginners that need the support over 60 miles - that's what we 'experts' pay for.........


----------



## Paul_L (5 Sep 2010)

fossyant said:


> Where did you get the Penguin....I've been done



at the finish line under the gazebo thing. a penguin and a bottle of water. Both were welcome!


----------



## andytheflyer (5 Sep 2010)

First 100 miler for me today, and first ride in a group - 6hrs 45, 14.9. Considering I only got back on a bike last year and I'm no beanpole I'm happy with that. Was a bit windy wasn't it - particularly around Beeston and in the Winsford to Middlewich section.

And I got 3 penguins - anyone want one?

Congrats to every CC'r who had a go.


----------



## jamesxyz (5 Sep 2010)

Kestevan said:


> Just nicely got back - cracking ride and weather was nigh on perfect.
> 
> Bottled out in the end, and only did the 100k - just missed cracking the 3hr mark, came in at 3:07.
> 
> ...




That was one hairy manoeuvre - I had a squeeky bum and I was just watching!

Did the 100 miles in 5:20 (my computer read 102!). Quite pleased with that, would have liked to get under the 5 hours but not really possible for me with the wind today - I went through a very tough patch around 85-95 miles and lost the guys I'd been working with.

Got my penguin though  and the free mag although I just st down to read it and realised its the same one I was given at the Manc-Blackpool ride, the tight g*ts  

Well done all. 

Soaked my aching legs on a cold bath for 20 mins so hopefully will be sprightly tomorrow!


----------



## 400bhp (5 Sep 2010)

Great ride today and a very god route.

Managed a 6:07. Would have done it quicker but was nursing my mate round a bit of the way. I left him with 25 ish miles to go as I got bored and tanked it.

Style hill - pah, it's no Sheep House Lane.

On to coast to coast next Sat - not sure i'll be on the bike this week.


----------



## Tharg2007 (5 Sep 2010)

style hill isn't that bad really, just seems it if you weren't expecting it, especially after 80 odd miles. Ok if you know its just round that bend and pick the up the pace going down the hill before it, gets you up half way with little effort.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (5 Sep 2010)

Paul_L said:


> at the finish line under the gazebo thing. a penguin and a bottle of water. Both were welcome!



Dont forget about the Magazine and a certificate (back end of the gazebo)
Thought it was a cracking day, and really enjoyed the route, and the banter with other riders on the way round , most as they went passed me only to be reeled in 20 miles or so later.
The lanes towards the end seemed relentless and was just running out of steam as i hit Style and realised how close to the finish i was and the energy came back for the big push to the end.
Really enjoy these days


----------



## 400bhp (5 Sep 2010)

BTW I saw a Cycle Chat jersey, on Stockport Rd about 7:20 am. Anyone here?


----------



## KINGCUTTER (5 Sep 2010)

Really enjoyed today both me and the wife did the 100k,I never came out of my big ring though which I thought was an achievement,


----------



## leeman (5 Sep 2010)

had an excellent day, first 100m, which the route suited perfectly, steamed around in what i thought was a healthy 5 and a half ( even allowing for the herd of awkward bovines and a slap happy farmer!). stewarding was excellent too, dead friendly and helpful. only gripe, sort out that goodie bag . . . a penguin biscuit, really?
well done to everyone who took part and specially the 15 man train whom i drafted off the back of for a good half hour!


----------



## gb155 (6 Sep 2010)

fossyant said:


> Nice report there and well done - I wasn't doing 27 though Styal...... knackered - looked like you were back way before us, the park was a bit 'busier' by the time we rolled in.
> 
> PS My Garmin worked faultlessly (on 3.2 OS which I believe is dodgy) - recorded going there, the 100 miles and coming back. Come to plug the blasted thing in, and ........it's flippin hard reset and lost everything........ oh well....back to 3.1 OS.....



Cheers Buddy

Yeah I was back for around 1140 ish, the park was dead, but its all good, looking forward to 100 miles next year, then there will be no sprinting through Style for me either LOL

Never had a hard-rest, not sure what F/W I'm on though, better double check it really if 3.2 is that bad


----------



## De Sisti (6 Sep 2010)

When you're quoting your finishing times, are they total riding time or the overall time?


----------



## Beaker39 (6 Sep 2010)

Managed to do a decent time today for the 100 mile of 5hr 26mins so happy enough with that.

One thing that did dissapoint me though was the amount of people who just drafted behind our 3 man team but never once came to the front for a turn. Out of the whole day ONLY 1 person offered to help out which was a little annoying especially when there was often 15 to 20 riders sat on the back of us. You move out to next the next guy through and drop back and they all just drop off to let me back in at number 3!! Cheeky buggers!!!

Ho hum.


----------



## Camgreen (6 Sep 2010)

Wimped out and did the 100k in the end with CycloNick. Decided there was a tad too many climbs which seemed to appear in quick succession between Hatchmere and Beeston for our capabilities when we did a quick reccie in the car the week before. Rather than limp home or worse still fail to complete the ride, we decided that discretion was the better part of valour and instead enjoy the shorter route. 

An enjoyable day on the whole; think the fifteen man "train" passed me around Mobberley (maybe before)




Agree Styal Hill didn't seem quite as tough as last year ..... but tough enough. Apologies to the young lady on the Mountain bike who we overtook on the climb up but you've got to keep the momentum up once your rolling; I should add that she proved more than a match for us on the flat once we'd reach the summit, and promptly disappeared into the distance





Strange how you find that extra bit of energy at the end; we probably rode our fastest from Styal Hill summit to the finish line. ...... Is it me getting old or are Penguin biscuits getting smaller








Couple of minor grumbles though. A few too many times I experienced close overtaking by, quite franky, cyclists who I'd expect better passing technique; poor judgement or boorish behaviour? ..... the jury is out on that one I'm afraid. And to the guy in the Credit Agricole shirt who almost swerved into my front wheel early on in the ride and oblivious to what he'd done ..... if you're reading this ..... thanks ..... maybe when you're overtaking you can make sure you leave it a bit longer before cutting back in





Big disappointment not to get that first Century Ride under our belts, particularly as this was what we'd originally planned, but it would've been a bigger downer if we'd started but not finished an event. Onward and upward though; we'll sign up for the Oxford - Cambridge and if the course is the 92 it turned out to be last year, we'll ride through the finish and cycle on home; that should rack up 102 hopefully and mission accomplished


----------



## fossyant (6 Sep 2010)

De Sisti said:


> When you're quoting your finishing times, are they total riding time or the overall time?




Ride time - excludes the 10 minutes at the rest stop when I pressed stop on my garmin.


----------



## Kestevan (6 Sep 2010)

My 3:07 was the complete time from start to finish - but then I didn't stop anyway.


----------



## 2lose2stone (6 Sep 2010)

As a new member I have to say that all you guys have done brilliantlylooking at the times, this is the second organised event I have done the firstbeing the legendary 2008 Birmingham to Oxford ride that should have put me offcycling forever, we had nothing but torrential rain and had the Red Cross givingout bin bags to stop most of us catching hypothermia, such memories. 

This ride was very different and I reallyenjoyed it, the 15 man train swooping by telling us to ‘KEEP LEFT... KEEP LEFT...’and even though it took me 5hrs 15mins to do the 100k I was a happy man. Next time I want to bring this down and do the 100m. Quick question, does anyone know of a goodcycling club in Northampton.


----------



## BinBag (6 Sep 2010)

Our group did 6hr 45mins but only 3 of us, I spent a lot of time waiting for my team mates in good team spirit and making sure they got through it - it's a charity event after all, plus I asked them to take part as a team from work.

All in all though, and fantastic day - got left leg cramp for a while, and my back was aching between 60 and 90 miles, but scooted along for the last 10 miles to the finish.

I thought it was mightily impressive seeing the 'peleton' race past us (even if the Duff Beer jersey did nearly take me out with his rear wheel!) - almost a kin to a lifeless machine just turning the cogs.

I'll be looking at sportives this/next year me thinks, so I can really see how fast I can go on my own.

Glad everyone on here enjoyed it - didn't see the Cycle Chat jersey though!


----------



## BinBag (6 Sep 2010)

Kestevan said:


> My 3:07 was the complete time from start to finish - but then I didn't stop anyway.




Is that the 100km or the 100m??

Excuse my ignorance!


----------



## Kestevan (6 Sep 2010)

Oh boy, do I wish I could do 100 miles in 3hrs......... 

100K I'm afraid.


----------



## BinBag (6 Sep 2010)

Kestevan said:


> Oh boy, do I wish I could do 100 miles in 3hrs.........
> 
> 100K I'm afraid.




I thought so - just wanted to check! 

I need something to aim for you see. 

Saying that, 62 miles in 3:02 is a very good time - and that's what I shall now aim for. 20.44mph is a fantastic average!


----------



## Boomerado (6 Sep 2010)

It was my first 100 mile on the manchester this year. I did the Km 2 years ago in about 5 hours. 

This year i managed the 100 Mile in 5:59 and my mate got 5:30. 

Next year i want to be aiming for 5:30. 

Great weather and a great ride, practically flat all the way round with no climbs to mention. If your reading this and want to have a go at a century then i can definately recommend this !


----------



## Globalti (6 Sep 2010)

Anybody know who this peloton was? They sound like semi pros out for a spin and a bit of posing.


----------



## Paul_L (6 Sep 2010)

Boomerado said:


> It was my first 100 mile on the manchester this year. I did the Km 2 years ago in about 5 hours.
> 
> This year i managed the 100 Mile in 5:59 and my mate got 5:30.
> 
> ...



Blimey, that's some improvement over 2 years! An extra 38miles in an hour! Good on ya'


----------



## DiddlyDodds (6 Sep 2010)

Last year did the 63 miles in 4 hrs and 50 mins so was hoping for an improvment on the same milage this weekend , so am happy i did the 63 miles in 4hrs 5 mins.

Thats moving my avarage from 12.5 to 15.5 mph . ,,, hopefully next year i can knock another 45 mins off


----------



## fossyant (6 Sep 2010)

Ohhh.look who this is...............

I'm here somewhere - the darker blue blob about 4 bikes back........






Tharg you are there in the photo's too one of the 'first' set of riders through....

Manchester 100 Pics

The pics are divided into 4 lots, 1st hour, 2 hour etc.


----------



## Capcolliedog (6 Sep 2010)

'Twas a damn fine day to do a 100 miles - apart from that wind! I had the advantage of a great pace group to cycle with initially but they dropped back after just short of an hour giving me a lonely 30 odd miles on my Jack Jones into a headwind before rejoining a group just before Nantwich. Unfortunately the guys stopped there leaving me to carry on alone again. But then I had the excellent good fortune to hook up with the phenomonally strong Phil of Liverpool Century who was looking for a sub 5 hour time. He towed me without complaint for miles until I was able to return the favour for a while and we enjoyed some great cameraderie whilst blasting the last few miles for me to finish in 5:15. Considering the previous years 5:38 I was quite happy and with a bit of luck and less wind can see a sub 5 hours one day... I was definitely helped massively by Phil and a couple of good groups but did enough of a stint on the front and on my own to ease my conscience. There were also some terrific marshals who we should thank for a job well done although a guy reading a newspaper let us steam past a junction that wasn't well marked and the air went blue!!!

I rarely do these sort of things - I'm a mountain biker really but it's a great opportunity to ride peleton style and experience the atmosphere of a big event. There was the usual quota of naughty behaviour by cyclists and car drivers alike who should know better but the mood generally was friendly and generous. Thanks to everyone who did their bit on the day for a great cause.

Si Taylor


----------



## Tharg2007 (6 Sep 2010)

fossyant said:


> Ohhh.look who this is...............
> 
> I'm here somewhere - the darker blue blob about 4 bikes back........
> 
> ...


Forgot about the guy with the camera. He must have liked me, took 2 photos of me


----------



## gb155 (7 Sep 2010)

fossyant said:


> Ohhh.look who this is...............
> 
> I'm here somewhere - the darker blue blob about 4 bikes back........
> 
> ...



Was JUST about to post that link myself LOL

Heres me and my buddy


----------



## DiddlyDodds (7 Sep 2010)

Forgot about the guy with the camera. He must have liked me, took 2 photos of me <img src='http://www.cyclechat.net/styles/default/xenforo/smilies/icon_smile_big.gif' class='bbc_emoticon' alt='' /><br />[/quote]<br /><br /><br />



Thanks for the link to the pics 

Here are a cpl of me i found on there


----------



## DiddlyDodds (7 Sep 2010)

Not sure how to make the pics bigger but hey ho Great Days


----------



## Camgreen (7 Sep 2010)

Shame the camera didn't catch the sheer speed I was travelling at at the time 





Some good photos there of a most enjoyable day.


----------

